# Canner Lid Stuck



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I recently acquired a vintage Sears 21 qt. canner. Looks practically brand new. Fired it up today with just a couple of inches of water in it to see how it operates. (All my other canners are Mirro's) It works beautifully, but I can't get the lid to rotate so I can take it off. It's stone cold right now because I put it out on the porch while I canned some beets in my Mirro. I know this has been asked before, but has anyone any ideas as to how I might get this lid off? Compressed air blown into the weight stem? (I'm getting desperate).


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

pry it up with a screwdriver


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Dh says to jiggle the lid. He said that if there is a lock mechanism it may not have come back down when it cooled. 

I was thinking that maybe you could warm it up (not super hot) and let it cool again. Maybe it will unseal itself. 

Good luck!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I'd try reheating it just slightly, and immediately try to open it. Sounds like the rubber gasket may need to be replaced, as they dry out over time.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I had the same problem with an old canner, tried pounding on the handles and broke one of them so...don't do that. Try re-heating to expand the lid only by pouring hot water over the top of the canner, or place a hot towel on the lid 'til it warms a bit. Once you get the lid off remove the old gasket, clean the groove really good and insert a new gasket.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Re-heated the canner this morning. No luck. I can't "jiggle the lid" - it's stuck like glue. I'm afraid to take a screwdriver to it.


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

I have an All American 21 qt. canner that the lid got stuck on. I found that the only thing that worked for me was to take a hammer and GENTLY tap on the lid to help it twist. Tap the side of the lid to help it twist off. It took a little bit of time but it worked and I have had no problem since. Good luck.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Taking a break....

I have taken the handles off so that I don't break them and have fetched a rubber mallet from DH's tool collection. I'll see what happens now. :hammer:


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

I have read this thread several times and have seen no mention of which type lid your canner has. Is it a twist on/off lid or a tapered seal like the AA?

If it is the AA style, use the rubber mallet around the circumference of the canner between the lid hold down bolts with the nuts loosened. Vibration may cause the taper seal to loosen.

If the twist on/off, do you have any way to drain the water from it? If you can get the water out, you could put some vegetable oil in the canner through the opening you drain the water out of. When you get the oil in the canner, turn it on its side and rotate to allow the oil to coat the seal.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Success!!!

I tapped the sides (all the way around) of the top portion and after a few tries - MIRACLE OF MIRACLES!!! It popped loose!

I cleaned it (again!) and tuned the gasket over and ran it thru another cycle. When it was done and cooled, the top broke loose as it should!

Thanks to *au natural *for the hammer (mallet) suggestion!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright! Now. If the gasket is still in good shape put a little veggie oil on it. This should be done every season.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, the Presto manual say "*Never put oil on the gasket*" (or words to that effect). It says it causes the rubber to break down.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The manual is correct to never use oil on a gasket -- but you can use vasaline. It will not turn rancid, sticky under heat, nor break down the gasket. Just be sure to use just a tiny bit and wipe any excess off so it isn't so coated it won't seal properly.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

My All American gets stuck sometimes, I use a wooden hammer so as not to dent it, I just give it a good wack. Before that it was a peice of 2x4 but I figured I'd better look civilized when it comes to opening it, so I picked up a small wooden mallet at the hobby shop, then I picked up another for tenderizing meat, one side is metal one side is wood...

good luck


----------

